# dawicontrol dc-7510 - sata port multiplier | software raid

## pieter_parker

hallo

ich moechte ein (temp)laufwerk haben welches biszu 200mb/s macht, ich habe 4 gleiche festplatten

einen pci-e sata raid kontroler will ich mir nicht unbedingt zulegen .. er wuerde auch nicht mehr ins system passen, kein pci-e frei

von den 6 sata anschluessen auf dem mainboard sind 4 anschluesse frei

ich habe auf der dawicontrol seite einen sata port multiplier entdeckt der einige raid level kann

-> http://www.dawicontrol.com/german/html/raid7510.htm

hat jemmand erfahrungen mit sata port multiplier geraeten im linux?

auf der dawicontrol seite gibt es ein win32 programm welches fuer die verwaltung von dem raid zustaendig ist, wie aber sieht das im linux aus?

auf meinem mainboard sind noch ausreichend sata2 anschluesse vorhanden

das mainboard kann auch raid, ich weiss allerdings nicht ob ein raid0 mit 4 platten mal einfach so moeglich ist (intel mb mit ich9)

es gibt doch im linux die moeglichkeit ein software raid zuerstellen .. ist darueber ein raid0 mit 4 festplatten moeglich?

mir ist wichtig das ich alle festplatten jederzeit runterfahren..schlafenlegen kann wenn ich sie nicht brauche, kostet ja immerhin strom, geht das bei allen 3 moeglichkeiten?

welche der 3 moeglichkeiten belastet die cpu am wenigstens?

hat jemmand erfahrung mit sata port multiplier geraeten im linux?

----------

## UTgamer

Selbst kenne ich diesen Kontroller nicht, aber im Handbuch auf S. 6 fand ich diese Notiz:

 *Quote:*   

>  2.1. Voreinstellungen
> 
> Der DC-7510 RAID wird über die mitgelieferte Software konfiguriert, daher ist
> 
> keine besondere Einstellung und Konfiguration der Hardware nötig bzw. möglich. Ihr
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 2.2 Einbau
> 
> ...
> 
> Achtung: Nach der Konfiguration und Installation des DC-7510 RAID erscheint
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 4.2 Konfigurations Dateien
> 
>  Die Konfigurations-Software bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit Ihre RAID-Konfigura-
> 
> tion in eine Datei zu sichern bzw. diese wieder aus dieser Datei zurück zu schreiben.
> ...

 

Die mitgelieferte Software ist ausschließlich für Windows, ich würde den Kontroller nicht kaufen, allein schon aus dem Grunde da der Inhalt der 1MB große Partition die der Kontroller am Anfang einrichtet wahrscheinlich nicht editierbar ist. Wenn irgend ein Fehler auftauscht hast du auch Probleme.

Anders könnte es aussehen wenn ein Dualbootsystem bestehen würde, mit Windows zusammen. aber auch hier ist die Frage ob Linux einen kompatiblen SCSI/SATA Treiber für den Kontroller anbietet.

Schreibe den Hersteller doch einfach mal an mit:

Du hättest kein Windows auf der HW und würdest nur Linux einsetzen ob du bei Kauf eine Chance hättest das Gerät zu konfigurieren und nutzen.  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

```
...das Konfigurations Programm für den DC-7510 RAID ist für Windows, Mac OS und Linux verfügbar. Sie können alle Versionen bei http://www.siliconimage.com 

herunterladen.

 ... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 ...

(Dawicontrol GmbH)
```

sagen die dawicontrol-jungs..

(ich plane grad nur) .. die mainboards mit intel ich9 koenenn raid, liest man ja ueberall, aber koennen sie auch ein raid0 mit z.b. 4 festplatten?

kann ich vom linux her ein software raid0 mit mehreren festplatten machen?

welches ist die einfachere loesung? welche loesung verbraucht weniger cpu?

dann ist da noch die sache mit dem schlafen legen der platten .. wenn ich sie schlafen lege ist das raid0 ansich ja futsch? (vom datenverlust her ist das egal - es ist ein temp lw)

kann ich das raid im betrieb wieder neu erstellen wenn ich es ueber ich9 laufen lasse? oder muss ich dazu jedesmal den computer neubooten (und ueber das bios das raid neu erstellen?)

----------

## musv

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...das Konfigurations Programm
> ```
> ...

 

Das könnte man gleich zum Pisa-Thread mit dazuschreiben. Hier im Forum hat sich ja leider das Deppenleerzeichen bei zusammengesetzten Substantiven durchgesetzt (ja, es heißt Konfigurationsprogramm, Konfigurations Programm ist schlichtweg falsch). Daß mittlerweile schon alteingesessene Firmen - Dawicontrol dürfte es schon mindestens ein Jahrzehnt geben - so eine Inkompetenz an den Tag legen, stimmt mich merkwürdig. 

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zu Dawicontrol:

Ich hatte mal vor 8 Jahren mal einen SCSI-Controller im Blödmarkt aufgeschwatzt bekommen. Hersteller war auch Dawicontrol. Ich glaub, das Modell war ein DC-2974 (ohne Garantie). Leider wollte das gute Stück nicht mit den damals unberechtigterweise so hochgepriesenen Plextor-SCSI-CDRoms zusammenarbeiten. Das CDRom klickte und ratterte, aber eine Directory konnte ich keiner CD entlocken. Irgendwann tauschte ich den DawiControl-SCSI-Controller gegen einen Adaptec aus. Der Adaptec verrichtet heut noch seine Arbeit ohne zu murren (CD-Brenner, CDRom, Scanner). Kann sein, daß sich die Qualität der Produkte von DawiControl in den letzten Jahren entscheidend verbessert hat, aber mir kommt zumindest aus dieser Firma kein Bauteil mehr ohne größeren Test ins Haus. 

Schmunzelthread dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-504337.html

----------

## UTgamer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...das Konfigurations Programm für den DC-7510 RAID ist für Windows, Mac OS und Linux verfügbar. Sie können alle Versionen bei http://www.siliconimage.com 
> 
> ...

 

Die Aussage bei SIL ist alles zu finden ist richtig, warum verweisen sie den nicht direkt darauf?

http://www.siliconimage.com/products/product.aspx?id=74

http://www.siliconimage.com/support/supportsearchresults.aspx?pid=74&cid=24&ctid=2&osid=2&

http://www.siliconimage.com/support/documentationresults.aspx?pid=74&datasheets=0&productbriefs=0&appnotes=0&whitepapers=0&

Ob die ich9 von Intel das können was du suchst ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------

## Anarcho

Wobei alle 3 Lösungen letztendlich Software-RAIDs sind und daher kaum ein Unterschied sein sollte. Linux Software-RAIDs sollten RAID-0 mit 4 Laufwerken können. Daher würde ich diese Variante einsetzen.

EDIT:

Vielleicht einfach mal mit 4 lo-devices probieren:

mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=4 /dev/lo0 /dev/lo1 /dev/lo2 /dev/lo3

EDIT2:

OK, habs probiert:

```
ts ~ # I=0; while [ $I -lt 4 ]; do dd if=/dev/zero of=drive${I}.img bs=1024 count=1024; I=$(($I+1)); done

ts ~ # I=0; while [ $I -lt 4 ]; do losetup /dev/loop${I} drive${I}.img; I=$(($I+1)); done

ts ~ # mdadm --create /dev/md10 --level=0 --raid-devices=4 /dev/loop0 /dev/loop1 /dev/loop2 /dev/loop3

mdadm: array /dev/md10 started.

ts ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]

md10 : active raid0 loop3[3] loop2[2] loop1[1] loop0[0]

      3840 blocks 64k chunks

ts ~ # mkfs.ext3 /dev/md10

mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)

Filesystem label=

OS type: Linux

Block size=1024 (log=0)

Fragment size=1024 (log=0)

480 inodes, 3840 blocks

192 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user

First data block=1

Maximum filesystem blocks=3932160

1 block group

8192 blocks per group, 8192 fragments per group

480 inodes per group

Writing inode tables: done

Creating journal (1024 blocks): done

Writing superblocks and filesystem accounting information: done

This filesystem will be automatically checked every 36 mounts or

180 days, whichever comes first.  Use tune2fs -c or -i to override.

ts ~ # mount /dev/md10 /mnt/floppy/

ts ~ # df -h /mnt/floppy/

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/md10             3.7M  1.1M  2.5M  30% /mnt/floppy
```

Wie man sieht klappt es also problemlos mit 4 Platten.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wobei alle 3 Lösungen letztendlich Software-RAIDs sind und daher kaum ein Unterschied sein sollte. 

 Naja diese Aussage muß stimmen sonst Umtausch oder verklagen:

http://www.dawicontrol.com/german/html/raid7510.htm

 *Quote:*   

> # Hardware RAID, daher keine CPU-Belastung
> 
> # Fast-Rebuild mit 100 GByte/Stunde

 

Also wehe deine CPU-Last steigt wenn man min 2 Partitionen besitzt und ein paar Gigabyte zwischen denen verschiebt. Dann kannst du es denen um die Ohren hauen.

Wobei die Beschreibung des SIL Chips diese Tatsache nicht her gibt, so muß sich die CPU auf der Dawicontrolplatine befinden, und Dawicontrol liefert keine Linuxsoftware aus. So bleibt es wie Anarcho sagt rein beim Softwareraid.

Laß dich nicht verarschen, wenn die sagen Linux Treiber gibts bei SIL, aber für die eigene CPU/GPIO keine Ansteuerungssoftware mitliefern.  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

ich glaub ich lasse lieber vorerst die finger von dem dawicontrol geraet und probiere es mit der software raid loesung

steigt bei einer software raid-0 loesung die cpu auslastung mit der anzahl derfestplatten ?

ist die cpu auslastung bei einem software raid0- mit 3 festplatten und einer core 2 duo cpu vernachlaessigbar klein ?

----------

## Anarcho

Also der Controller klingt doch wie ein Hardware-RAID, habe ich übersehen. Für den Hardware-RAID Betrieb sind normalerweise keine speziellen Treiber nötig, es sei denn man kann die RAID-Arrays nur mittels Software anlegen und nicht schon im BIOS des Controllers.

----------

## pieter_parker

naja .. aber der controler wird zwischen die sata ports vom mainboard und den sata anschluessen von den festplatten angeschlossen

ich glaube nicht das man beim booten des computers da sowas wie ein bios von dem controler zusehen bekommt ..

----------

## Anarcho

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> naja .. aber der controler wird zwischen die sata ports vom mainboard und den sata anschluessen von den festplatten angeschlossen
> 
> ich glaube nicht das man beim booten des computers da sowas wie ein bios von dem controler zusehen bekommt ..

 

Das könnte durchaus sein. Dann hätte man mit Linux allein wohl wenig Chancen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich verwende Linux Softwareraid auf mehreren Rechnern und hatte damit noch nie Performanceprobleme. Ich denke der Overhead ist minimal aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich das nie gemessen. Selbst wenn es deinen Core 2 Duo 1% seiner Kraft kosten wird ist das wahrscheinlich noch vertretbar. Die meisten billigen sogenannten Raidcontroller machen sowieso die meiste Arbeit im Treiber und sind damit auch nur Softwareraid. Und ein reines Softwareraid hat den entscheidenden Vorteil das der/die Backupcontroller richtig billig und in der Zukunft verfügbar sind. Weil wenn Redundanz dann braucht man auch nen Controller auf Vorrat oder muss sich sicher sein das es den in 10 Jahren noch gibt.

Platten schlafen legen wenn man sie gerade nicht braucht ist bei journaling fs nicht so einfach und wenn es geht dann muss man Abstriche machen. Das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und hat mir raid erstmal nicht so viel zu tun. Wobei man ein raid0 vielleicht dazu bringen kann das journal nur auf eine platte zu legen. Ansonsten ext2 oder FAT32  :Wink: .

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn die meisten raid controler so gut wie nichts machen weil die software treiber alles erledigen .. frage ich mich was ist ein richtiges nicht-software-raid, und wo finde ich es ?

----------

